# Does anyone watch "Mountain Men"?



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I just love watching it on the History channel. It is very addictive and you can learn so much watching how they like to live by the old ways. I have gotten a lot of people watching it and even my Grandson wakes up and wants to watch it instead of cartoons. He asked his mom is Grandma is going to do this or that. She told him to ask me. I love the old ways and have told my DH that the different tools I have been getting are going to be a help when things change and some people that think I am crazy will learn the hard way.

I have always been told I have a old soul, guess I just love the old way of life and not all the things that are fast, fast, fast. My hubby is learning fast and even wants to learn how to make leather from hides and I learned when I was very young from my dad. Now just got to get it started. Things are a changing!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife and I watch it all the time... Some really cool people on that show.. .

We also watch Alaska: The last Frontier... You gotta admire people like the Kilchers.. I think I learn cooler stuff from that show.. 

BTW, don't know if anyone knew, but Jewel (the singer) is Atz's daughter, and him and Jewel sing the theme song.. 

I always wondered how they made their money.. They seem t have a whole lot of expensive stuff... but come to find out they are millionaires... Their father was a Senator.. not just a homesteader.. 

That's really made me wonder about a lot of the people on Mountain Men... I know some work hard to get by.. but I also wonder how some of the others ended up being as well off as they are...


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Tom is the best. Eustace cracks me up, you just know he is laughing all the way to the bank. All of them live a hard life on their own terms.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know.. Eustace has had quite a few legal problems which I'm sure has eaten up a lot of his money...


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I was watching it, but I thought it was over......what night is it on again...thanks....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I think this season is over.. Not sure when the new ones start..


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Its usually on Sunday night, but the season is over but sometimes they run marathons and I don't get anything done that day. My son dvr'ed his and now he can watch them over and over, but it does keep the little one busy watching them too. I haven't watched Alaska the Last Frontier yet as I am not sure what days its on or time.
Yes Eustace cracks me up with some of the things him and Preston do. Didn't care for the guy in the Tepee, he is annoying, and such a whiner. I love the homes some of them live in and where did they find the time to build them. You know they do get paid for doing what they do on the show but if it helps them... I like Old Tom, Marty and Rich too. Charlie I don't know if he will last doing this, hot tempered and out of control sometimes, not to mention dangerous.
I still like watching it and you can learn some from watching it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

I love love watching Mountain Men & Alaska:The Last Frontier! I have most of them Dvr'd also..:dance:


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Eustace has a lot of modern on his "homestead" that isn't shown in the program. He doesn't live 'old style' like depicted according to most of the people who've been there. The money he's supposed to come up with is supposed to be for a lawsuit, and he makes a lot of money running the 'camps' for people who are supposed to come learn how to do things the old ways. 

Doesn't mean the program is all fake, or that Eustace is all fake. Just a lot of stuff on there isn't all true.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Eustice actually has a degree in English and another in Anthropology.. The money he's paying back for his mortgage is because some lady lost an eye when one of the people that works for him was demonstrating a sling and the rock came out at the wrong time... He got sued for $75k over that.. 

He's had some other issues though, like being arrested for trespassing when him and a neighbor were fighting over property lines...


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I watch it on computer. Tom has gone to Florida. Marty is home with his family and Eustice is still Eustice. I relate to Tom the most as I feel the age thing.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Homesteaders, Chiming in on "Mtn. Men"... My hubby and I lived in Yaak, MT years ago and knew Tom and Nancy Orr. Tom is a great guy, very humble and good to see him actually get recognition in his knowledge of being a true modern day mtn. man. 

I have pictures of Tom skinning out a big mtn.lion my husband and I hunted. The best hunt of my life! we tracked down that cat all day on foot and got him, he was 165 lbs, I'll post the photo's...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Wolfy-hound said:


> Eustace has a lot of modern on his "homestead" that isn't shown in the program. He doesn't live 'old style' like depicted according to most of the people who've been there. The money he's supposed to come up with is supposed to be for a lawsuit, and he makes a lot of money running the 'camps' for people who are supposed to come learn how to do things the old ways.
> 
> Doesn't mean the program is all fake, or that Eustace is all fake. Just a lot of stuff on there isn't all true.




Could you please fill me in on Eustace modern stuff?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Eustice isn't one to be shy when it comes to pulling out a chainsaw... He even openly admits it..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Two Tracks said:


> Hi Homesteaders, Chiming in on "Mtn. Men"... My hubby and I lived in Yaak, MT years ago and knew Tom and Nancy Orr. Tom is a great guy, very humble and good to see him actually get recognition in his knowledge of being a true modern day mtn. man.
> 
> I have pictures of Tom skinning out a big mtn.lion my husband and I hunted. The best hunt of my life! we tracked down that cat all day on foot and got him, he was 165 lbs, I'll post the photo's...


How cool you know Tom... I told my wife he's probably my favorite person on the show... He is just so laid back, and seems to know so much about everything... On top of being one tough guy... I'd love to hear some of his rodeo stories.. I bet he's got some great ones to tell..


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

That's is AWSOME you know Tom and Nancy Orr. I love watching him as he seems so much more than the others, but do think its nice watching the others too. Eustace, well I have seen him whip out his chainsaw too, but he will do a lot the old way too. I do like watching Rich with his dogs and tracking critters. I just enjoy the show and wish it was on a lot more.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

has anty one noticed that Eustes lives on turtle island and a member on here,whitch I will not name also uses turtle island as there location,is this the same place ?


----------

